# Ultegra Di2 optional switches



## Cut.Aussie

Does anyone have any info on when Shimano are likely to release the optional RD thumb switches for use when riding with your hands on top of the drops bars?

Would really love to add that option to my Cervelo RS.


----------



## outcast7

They are available now in the US. I have one that I just put on my BMC. Any US dealer that has a QBP account can order them.


----------



## Cut.Aussie

Thanks Outcast7 for that info, after a bit of Googling around I find that Chain Reaction have them listed at the cheapest online price but are a special order part, so I expect a couple of weeks delay but over $40 cheaper than others.


----------



## stoked

*Shimano Ultegra SW-R600 DI2 Remote Climbing Shifter*

I put one on 6 weeks ago on ultegra di2. It shifts great. But I think mine is faulty. I am pretty sure it is the culprit killing the battery in 5 days while bike is on stand. got mine from probikeoutlet. Probably have to send it back to shimano for warranty.


----------



## Cut.Aussie

Stocked, Can I suggest you properly recharge your battery again and see how it goes a second time around. As an electronics engineer it would certainly be possible that the switch assembly is faulty and is consuming more current than it should I kind of doubt it if the switches are working ok, the kind of simple electronics thats in the switch assembly is really basic, a simple very low power micro, a couple if switches and maybe 1 or 2 capacitors.

Charge the battery up and retry and let us know on here.

Just one more thought, after fitting the switches, did you remove the battery, wait a little while and plug it back in to "reboot" the system and let it recognise the new switches in the system?


----------



## stoked

I did remove the battery many times for overnight. Recharged it 4-5 times when died. Full battery dies in 3-4 days bike on stand with no riding. I switched it with a battery from my DA di2 bike. still had same results. Past Friday I removed the remote shifter plug from right shifter and left the bike on the stand. So far after 5 full days the battery indicator is solid green with only regular right shifter plugged in. 

Today I swapped the regular rear der. shifter wire to other lower plug where remote shifter was to eliminate if it is that connection. If battery stays the same for few more days then definitely something wrong with the remote shifter. Otherwise I am heading to a bike shop with diagnostic tools for di2. 

I have my primary bike with DA di2 to use. I never had a problem with that one including the remote shifter on it for the past 3.5 years. By the way DA di2 shifts slightly better than Udi2.


----------



## dougrocky123

*Mines coming*

I'll certainly check my battery charge situation after installing this weekend. What part of the handlebar have you found best for placement?


----------



## stoked

I like to use my right thumb and setup same way on both bikes. I've seen it in front of the bar, close to stem and used with index finger on another bike. 




View attachment 264569


----------



## Cut.Aussie

I'd just assumed it would be facing backwards and use my thumb but now you have me thinking "Stocked", maybe there are other positions that may work even better, I use the FCA flat topped compact bars so I will experiment when the switches arrive.


----------



## r1lee

does anyone know if this is a fairly straight forward install?


----------



## dougrocky123

*I Got Mine*

Received mine last week and installed. A few nitpicks. First there are no instructions with kit or that I could find on Shimano website. Since I had installed the full system myself I was able to guess how to do it but a newbie might have a problem. Secondly there is only one clean way to place the switch. Indents on the switch mandate that it mounts hanging below the bars, facing rearward. Front facing would not work on my bike as the cables would get in the way. I wanted to mount it on the back of the bar even,not hanging below. In the stock position the cable exits from the left side and has to be looped around to the right shifter. Seems to me the cable should exit from the right side.And lastly I thought the left button would send the chain to the left and the right button to the right but it is the opposite. But it works so all is good!


----------



## r1lee

I also found it to be rather strange. I would assume the right button would send the chain down the cassette, and the left button up the cassette. It boggles my mind why it's the way it is. 
I just got mine put on today.


----------



## Cut.Aussie

Re. cable exit on left side of switches, you can actually plug the cable into either the left or ride bike levels, just because the switches work the RD, they don't have to be plugged into the right side.

I also think you can probably re-program which switch does what using the Shimano e-Tube software interface in the same way your can reconfigure the main levers.


----------



## goodboyr

*Firmware update to address battery drain on Ultegra Di2?*

Just a bit OT, but in answer to the battery drain question. I recently got the E-tube interface and tester. (SM-PCE1). The first time I connected it, it downloaded and installed upgraded firmware for the STI shifters, front dérailleur and battery mount. Although there are no release notes on these updated versions, I did note that the typical discharge time of the battery (which is shorter on ultegra than dura ace 7970), now SEEMS to be better. Kinda makes sense based on which components got the update. Shifts seem quieter and quicker too. Could just be my imagination...........but...........


----------



## Crawf

Cut.Aussie said:


> Re. cable exit on left side of switches, you can actually plug the cable into either the left or ride bike levels, just because the switches work the RD, they don't have to be plugged into the right side.


I wish I knew that when I plugged it in and taped the bars last night grrr!

So can anyone confirm if the right shifter buttons can be reversed with the software, feels backwards to me.


----------



## goodboyr

*Software*

Yes. All switches are individually configurable.


----------



## Cut.Aussie

Joy of Joy, just got email advising my Di2 remote switches have been shipped from UK should be here in about a week.


----------



## r1lee

My switch is up for sale if anyone is interested. I upgraded my bars to Zipp Vuka Sprint and have no where to put it.


----------



## goodboyr

*New Ultegra Di2 firmware available*

Just got a new update for the firmware (this is the second update since original manufacture). No idea what the fixes or changes are. I did notice that the diagram contains new sets of optional switches labelled SW-R671-R and L.


----------



## Sven_Nijs

Those should be the time trial bar switches;
http://fairwheelbikes.com/cycling-b....html/attachment/products-tt-tri-shifter-r671


----------



## goodboyr

goodboyr said:


> Just got a new update for the firmware (this is the second update since original manufacture). No idea what the fixes or changes are. I did notice that the diagram contains new sets of optional switches labelled SW-R671-R and L.


Snooping around, I found this page which has the changelog (not very detailed) on the firmware versions. It appears that the new firmware deals with "energy saving". My guess is that it addresses the issue people had with Ultegra Di2 depleting batteries at a higher rate than the Dura Ace 7970 version.

E-tube Project


----------



## Cut.Aussie

Dropped into my lbs last Sunday afternoon and can confirm that new software was available for every single component of my Ultegra Di2 install.


----------



## Logan21

Just ordered my Di2 kit and keen to get the button for the drops, will have a look at CRC at costing. So excited to be switching from 105 to Di2.


----------



## Sven_Nijs

Didn't see you as a sprinter Andy....


----------



## goodboyr

*New Ultegra Di2 firmware allows Multishift!*

New firmware just came out. It allows you to set up multishift on the rear shifting. You can set it to limit to 2, 3 or no limit for the number of gears. If you set no limit, it will shift across the cassette as long as you hold the button down. You can also set multishift shifting speed to very slow, slow, normal, fast and very fast. Shimano beats campy EPS!


----------



## Sven_Nijs

Really, info only seems to relate to 9070 series components:


----------



## goodboyr

Nope. Just put two Ultegra di2 systems into multishift mode. Works like a charm, and the full cassette sweep in"super fast" mode is fabulous. Some have reported its faster than EPS.


----------



## dougrocky123

I stopped at my LBS (Trek dealer with 2 stores)on Sunday to ask about getting a Ui2 computer update and they looked at me like I was a zombie. They had never heard of it. I'll try another shop this weekend.


----------



## Sven_Nijs

Where in the world are you? Maybe speak to the Shimano distro for your country to find the nearest 'Di2 Specialist' dealers in your area?


----------



## dougrocky123

I'm on the central coast of California.Its a hotbed of cycling with lots of good bike shops. The one where I bought my bike just happens to be in the dark when it comes to Ui2.:cryin:


----------



## Sven_Nijs

There's definitely a feature on the Australian Shimano site to find your nearest Di2 dealer but seemingly not in US. Hope you find one OR maybe just buy the SM-PCE1 programming kit and DIY at home?


----------



## Cut.Aussie

Ok, a couple of things.

First I received and fitted the optional shift switches under the top bar, not overly impressed and don't think they are worth the asking price. The way Shimano made them they really only fit under the bar with the buttons facing the rear which forces you to use your thumb.

I'd really like them under the middle of the bar facing the downwards so I could shift with my index or middle finger and agree with others, by default the left switch shifts to a higher gear which seems "backwards" to me.

Which leads to my second comment.
My Di2 PC interface finally arrived in Australia from Glory Cycles in the USA today. However, I am unable to log onto Shimano's website to download the necessary "STEPS Manager" software for the PC that makes it all work as Shimano's website reports it's either down for maintenance or overloaded.

Can't wait to try the multi-shift on my Cervelo R3


----------



## Sven_Nijs

Cut.Aussie said:


> My Di2 PC interface finally arrived in Australia from Glory Cycles in the USA today. However, I am unable to log onto Shimano's website to download the necessary "STEPS Manager" software for the PC that makes it all work as Shimano's website reports it's either down for maintenance or overloaded.


How was the service from Glory Cycles? I know someone that wants the SM-PCE1 too.

Thought it was this that you needed to download? E-tube Project


----------



## Cut.Aussie

That's my first purchase from Glory Cycles, they had the best online price and units in stock to and posted reasonably quick but US postal service is much slower than Lance!

Generally only buy stuff from USA because shipping costs are so expensive and slow compared to UK & Asia.


----------



## Cut.Aussie

Seems Shimano's servers are back online so I have been able to upgrade my U Di2 config to enable full sweep shifting at normal speed.

Haven't tried it yet but we are heading to Belmont early tomorrow morning to ride the Fernleigh Track to Adamstown (Newcastle) and then onto the Nobby's Head lighthouse via The Hill for lunch on the waterfront then back to Belmont, be around 55km so long enough to try out the multi-shift feature.


----------



## Sven_Nijs

Cut.Aussie said:


> That's my first purchase from Glory Cycles, the had the best online price and units in stock to and posted reasonably quick but US postal service is much slower than Lance!
> 
> Generally only buy stuff from USA because shipping costs are so expensive and slow compared to UK & Asia.


Ordered something small today from a US vendor, it's minimum $30 flat rate and will take a few weeks to arrive it seems.. 



Cut.Aussie said:


> Seems Shimano's servers are back online so I have been able to upgrade my U Di2 config to enable full sweep shifting at normal speed.
> 
> Haven't tried it yet but we are heading to Belmont early tomorrow morning to ride the Fernleigh Track to Adamstown (Newcastle) and then onto the Nobby's Head lighthouse via The Hill for lunch on the waterfront then back to Belmont, be around 55km so long enough to try out the multi-shift feature.


Enjoy! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut.Aussie

Sven_Nijs said:


> Ordered something small today from a US vendor, it's minimum $30 flat rate and will take a few weeks to arrive it seems..
> 
> Compared to buying from the UK, Taiwan or China, the shipping costs on bike parts pretty kill buying bits from American vendors for me, why pay US$30+ for something that ships free or around $5 from other parts of the world.
> 
> You look and eBay and see some little item you want, its say US$10 and then want US$45 for shipping to Australia, giver me a break that can't be right!


----------



## Cut.Aussie

Well I have now done 3 rides since enabling the new Multi-Shift function on my Ultegra Di2 and while at first I kept forgetting to use the feature it very good once you remember its there. I went with "standard" shift speed and unlimited number of gears.

Great when coming up to major intersections or coming over the top of a hill and starting down the other side.


----------



## r1lee

Guys, I know the thumb shifter works on ultegra di2, and I can't see why it wouldn't but has anyone tried sprint shifters on ultegra?


----------



## Billrush

R1lee,

I know this is a long shot but in case you still have the Di2 remote switch still available I'm interested. thanks Bill


----------



## Billrush

What did you do with the wire from the switch to the right shifter? Do you bar tape over it? Thanks


----------

